# GOOGAN wall of shame pics



## sureicanfish

Rules are simple: spot a googan, get a pic, tell a little story, everybody laughs.


----------



## sureicanfish

Here's my only picture so far. Guy parked next to my truck, walked down the same gas line and climbed an 8 foot ladder stand 40 yards from me, back to the wind...at 9am!! He walked out right after I left 30 minutes later.









Sent from my SM-G928P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

I'll focus on this Josh....My foot thread is extinct so I need to focus on bigger and better things!!!


----------



## naclh2oDave

Never had a Googan walk in on me but most of the DBs I encounter are on the highway with blue headlights. Hard to get pictures of them!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Hey, why'd this get moved out of hunting? Hunting googans not hunting related enough?


----------



## Outside9

There needs to be a thread of funny post/comments/stories about public land hunting. I don't hunt public land but some of the stuff y'all post crack me up.

This was one of my favorite from yesterday.

In route now. Gonna find where there are a few trucks parked and walk in

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dagwood

Ok, I'll ask. I assume a googan is an idiot that hunts WMA's that has no sense of what is right. Where did the term come from?


----------



## Splittine

...


----------



## Splittine

Dagwood said:


> Ok, I'll ask. I assume a googan is an idiot that hunts WMA's that has no sense of what is right. Where did the term come from?


It's an old fishing term like Garbo.


----------



## sureicanfish

I sure miss that gheenoe! I know some of the public landers have pictures, don't be shy


----------



## auburn17

Here is a googan poacher, he deleted my pics off my sd card and put it back in. Took his picture as he drove off


----------



## Dagwood

All my googans have gone nocturnal. Glad to see you have some daytime pics of them.


----------



## naclh2oDave

From a couple of years ago, on a lease. I used to have lots of pictures of Googans in on my spot. I guess I deleted them. 

Hoping maybe this year I can find a respectable club...... got my feelers out if anyone is recruiting.


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Y'all are not going to believe who showed up on my trail camera...


----------



## Hound_dog

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> Y'all are not going to believe who showed up on my trail camera...


Bigfoot humping a black panther?


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Hound_dog said:


> Bigfoot humping a black panther?


Close but not quite. I'm trying to upload now...


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

The Googan I seen yesterday with the blue chair!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Dang I was worried for a second...


----------



## Payatot

*few more*

Notice the times!!!


----------



## lettheairout

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> The Googan I seen yesterday with the blue chair!!!


That's not good at all.  

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## lettheairout

Payatot said:


> Notice the times!!!


Is this all on private property

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## Try'n Hard

OMG! I think I'm a Googan! At least my chair is camo


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Dang I was worried for a second...




I was thinking the exact same thing!


----------



## Payatot

*private property*

Yes, private property clearly posted with not Trepassing signs... we know who they are and will be talking to them this weekend!



lettheairout said:


> Is this all on private property
> 
> sent from outside your window
> team 12


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

Payatot said:


> Yes, private property clearly posted with not Trepassing signs... we know who they are and will be talking to them this weekend!


From prior experience with something like that at my grandmothers old property. I would definitely ask for a deputy to be with y'all just to make sure the other party stays civil. Because normally the trespassing party I dealt with would always threaten or try to fight you.


----------



## Brandon_SPC2

This was a few years ago during archery season. Guy came in at 7am, drove past my truck (pointed in my direction) and decided he was going to walk past me and try to climb a tree about 50 yards from me. Of course he gets his panties in a bunch when I got his a attention. We got in an altercation which was actually comical and when we tried leaving..... His truck decided not to start. lmao I about pissed myself laughing so hard.


----------



## DLo

BLACKWATER_BOUNTY said:


> The Googan I seen yesterday with the blue chair!!!


Looks like Carl from Swingblade...mmmmhmmm...recon this here blue chair is good as an ol tree stand mmmhmmm, I aim to kill a deer with this here lawnmower blade...mmmhmmm


----------



## John B.

DLo said:


> Looks like Carl from Swingblade...mmmmhmmm...recon this here blue chair is good as an ol tree stand mmmhmmm, I aim to kill a deer with this here lawnmower blade...mmmhmmm


😂😂😂😂😂 I'm dying! That's good shit!


----------



## Dagwood

Can a googan be a hunting club member? That will open up the possibilites for some good stories.


----------



## lettheairout

Dagwood said:


> Can a googan be a hunting club member? That will open up the possibilites for some good stories.


Yes. Yes he can 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## RubiCrawler

Im still searching for this guy.....:whistling:


----------



## John B.

Hahaha looks like val!


----------



## Splittine

That dudes my hero.


----------



## sureicanfish

Sure gotta big ol fanny-pack


----------



## FishinSpot

Yup, looks like Espo!!


----------



## 192

sure said:


> Sure gotta big ol fanny-pack


That's a reserve chute. We were in the deep woods.


----------



## PensacolaEd

I think you may have found DB Cooper......


----------



## espo16

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BLACKWATER_BOUNTY

Like a Blackwater hunting ninja or samurai of the night. Good one there!


----------



## stewart_fish

RubiCrawler said:


> Im still searching for this guy.....:whistling:


I'd have a hard time letting him walk.


----------



## skullmount1988

Cousin had 3 teens come in on him. They were picking shrooms. While they were walking around him he had a good buck 150 yards out and they ran him off before he could pull the trigger

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using Tapatalk


----------



## John B.

I'd have to fire one off and say "suck boobies, not doobies ya smelly hippies!"


----------



## Try'n Hard

Can a doctor be a Googan?


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> Can a doctor be a Googan?


Long as there's a funny picture


----------



## Try'n Hard

sure said:


> Long as there's a funny picture




I guess a Googan doctor really isn't that funny and I'm afraid he will see me take his pic. I been doin some crazy stuff up here that may end me up in hospital jail.


----------



## sureicanfish

The clinical clink!!


----------



## Try'n Hard




----------



## Try'n Hard

I just couldn't help it. Things like this really get on my nerves


----------



## Outside9

Would more than one googon be geegen or googons? 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## CHUMM BUCKET

Only one I can legally post. My others are convicted poachers.


----------



## Jason

I was riding through BW yesterday afternoon around Hurricane and noticed a dude w/ a bright green shirt jogging in the woods! hahaha went by to fast fer a pic though!


----------



## sureicanfish

Here's one I took during last year's "Bout' to go down" thread in the Hutton unit. Some hiker just walking through with a big bag and 2 walking sticks....little did he know there was a desperate dude in a pine tree just looking for something to shoot!!


----------



## Outside9

I heard a lady talking about riding horses in BW this time of year. Do they allow that during hunting season?

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## sureicanfish

Yep! And all the other non hunting months but of course everyone wants to wait till hunting season...


----------



## Outside9

sure said:


> Yep! And all the other non hunting months but of course everyone wants to wait till hunting season...


That's crazy, seems like that is inviting problems. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## 192

Outside9 said:


> That's crazy, seems like that is inviting problems.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


The joys of public land. I hate those enduro bike riding douche bags the most.


----------



## John B.

What gets me is no one else has to wear 500sqin of orange, but by God if you drive a chevy and wear camo, you can be fined for not wearing it... is it really about safety, I believe not!


----------



## delta dooler

John B. said:


> What gets me is no one else has to wear 500sqin of orange, but by God if you drive a chevy and wear camo, you can be fined for not wearing it... is it really about safety, I believe not!


Yea, that's crazy


----------



## John B.

I about became a member of the googan wall of shame yesterday... someone got a camera in one of my hot areas...


----------



## Realtor

lol, that's the camera you saw.....


----------



## jaster

You need a smart phone reader so atleast you could see whats in there!!!


----------



## John B.

jaster said:


> You need a smart phone reader so atleast you could see whats in there!!!


I know! I am curious, he's got it set up on a pretty dang hot one... at least 20 scrapes within 200 yards.


----------



## delta dooler

John B. said:


> I about became a member of the googan wall of shame yesterday... someone got a camera in one of my hot areas...


Moon it!!!!


----------



## sureicanfish

Somebody had pictures of horse riders last year or year before I think


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> I about became a member of the googan wall of shame yesterday... someone got a camera in one of my hot areas...


Did you at least check his card for him. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## delta dooler




----------



## 192

Clown down!


----------



## Outside9

jaster said:


> You need a smart phone reader so atleast you could see whats in there!!!


He can just look at them when it gets it home.

Ha, ha, 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## stewart_fish

I got a couple of those cameras. Sd card is in the bottom. Just up clips and opens. Lasted me a few years to except now one went nuts and took 20000 pics last time i got it from the woods.


----------



## FishinSpot

Mount a viewer in front of the camera and have it run a couple hours of monster 16 point mule deer walking around. Then sit back aways and watch him hunt it like mad looking for the monster deer


----------



## stewart_fish

Hahahaahah!!


----------



## John B.

Nah man I don't mess with other people's stuff. I wouldn't mind seeing what deer are on it though.


----------



## Hound_dog

If you look, then you shall see. :shifty:


----------



## lettheairout

John B. said:


> Nah man I don't mess with other people's stuff. I wouldn't mind seeing what deer are on it though.


Yeah don't steal it. But get a little card reader. Plugs into your phone jack. Take a peek and replace it back. 

sent from outside your window
team 12


----------



## sureicanfish

I went to check on a stand in escambia, someone set a camera 40 yards from my stand, on the trail the stand faced....so, I turned the camera upside down (from behind the tree) and pulled my stand:whistling:


----------



## Try'n Hard

I droop a coonskin cap over them to trigger the camera and then pull the card so if you have ever had a close up hairy **** pic from right on top of your camera.....it was just me!


----------



## Brett

Try'n Hard said:


> I droop a coonskin cap over them to trigger the camera and then pull the card so if you have ever had a close up hairy **** pic from right on top of your camera.....it was just me!




See that all the time. Guess I will have to move my camera. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

Brett said:


> See that all the time. Guess I will have to move my camera. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I don't actually do that but we had an older gentleman that got caught doing this in a club I was in. He was a great guy and in his 70's. He had used his camera to read another members card and got the cards mixed up when he replaced it. Dude checked his camera and had pictures of this guy, his grandkids and wife all on vacation. I had to approach him about it and he lied - oh man it was uncomfortable and I asked him to take a couple weeks off. He manned up big time and apologized to the entire club. Deer can make people lose their minds!!


----------



## Brett

Try'n Hard said:


> I don't actually do that but we had an older gentleman that got caught doing this in a club I was in. He was a great guy and in his 70's. He had used his camera to read another members card and got the cards mixed up when he replaced it. Dude checked his camera and had pictures of this guy, his grandkids and wife all on vacation. I had to approach him about it and he lied - oh man it was uncomfortable and I asked him to take a couple weeks off. He manned up big time and apologized to the entire club. Deer can make people lose their minds!!




One of the main reasons I'm not in a club anymore. Drama. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason

In the last club I had a couple of guys check my camera and leave the door wide open to the elements. Needless to say that's one reason I did not get back into it!!!

See if anyone can ID these 2 jokers.....


----------



## John B.

Spoon man the googan.


----------



## I Carr

Was that on public land?


----------



## Try'n Hard

Yup! Two Spoogons


----------



## I Carr

If it's public then why is there a feeder?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Try'n Hard

I Carr said:


> If it's public then why is there a feeder?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk




Not public and those are his friends


----------



## Jason

I Carr said:


> Was that on public land?


Nahhhhh that is my place....he wanted to come out and shoot some tree rats years ago!!! hahaha:thumbsup: I had some scroatbag neighbors actually drive a car down to this spot and it is tight w/ my cart much less a car!


----------



## dehook

Jason said:


> In the last club I had a couple of guys check my camera and leave the door wide open to the elements. Needless to say that's one reason I did not get back into it!!!
> 
> See if anyone can ID these 2 jokers.....
> 
> View attachment 848337


All I can say is Jspooney why are you on this guys camera, and when I looked close, it's my gun I let your son barrow. LOL. Now I feel like I was contributing to a felon or a Googan.


----------



## Try'n Hard

dehook said:


> All I can say is Spooner why are you on this guys camera, and when I looked close, it's my gun I let your son barrow. LOL. Now I feel like I was contributing to a felon or a Googan.




We need to call him Spooney. "Spooner" conjures up a unpleasant image!


----------



## dehook

Try'n Hard said:


> We need to call him Spooney. "Spooner" conjures up a unpleasant image!


Dang spell check


----------



## TFRIZZ30

Josh and I found this guy gentleman today...









Standing on the side of the road when we went in and when we came out just switched sides of the road. That's a long time on your feet. He was ready to sling led though. Had his sloped SKS (pretty sure it was an sks) in hand and his shotgun leaned against the tree right next to him with his yeti tumbler. Sadly he probably saw more deer than me and Josh. 
Then driving out poplar head church road there were 7 yotas within a 1/4 mile a few with dog boxes lining the side no one in the trucks. Had to have been a man drive. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## murfpcola

Maybe he did not want to get turned around and lost.


----------



## sureicanfish

That dude definitely had the look and personality of someone guarding a little pot patch!! Interesting looking dude


----------



## jcoss15

Late harvest...


----------



## Try'n Hard

He probably took yalls picture after you rode past


----------



## jspooney

Hey? Y'all should warn a man when his pic is on this thread! Dang Jason, that was years ago when I took the boy out there. Why are ya keeping such old pics? Kinda creepy! Lol. And I'm glad you clarified it wasn't me who left your camera open. I wouldn't do that to you. Those are good times for sure. And thanks Dehook for the rifle. We'be come a long ways since then.


----------



## sureicanfish

Try'n Hard said:


> He probably took yalls picture after you rode past


Nope, no way he can take a pic with all those guns in his hands


----------

